# May Collecting Trip to Arizona



## Inverts4life1 (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm planning on going on a collecting trip to Arizona in May (easiest time for me to go). Will be staying in Phoenix and Tucson for a couple days each so I'll be traveling from those places. Anybody know what the insect activity is like for that time?


----------



## chanda (Feb 22, 2018)

Around the Tucson area you should be able to find nymphs of the Giant Mesquite Bug, *Thasus neocalifornicus* - just look in the mesquite trees. Lots of cool arachnids out and about, too - I've found solifugids, assorted scorpions, amblypygids, and tarantulas while out hiking at night.


----------



## Dovey (Apr 28, 2018)

Get in contact with @DubiaW.  He is a first-rate field herper and may be able to give you better information about localities and what you can expect to find it in May. He's down around Superstition Mountains. I'm up in New River. It's a little early for our peak activity. The real action starts around the 1st of July with the summer monsoon rains, but there is a lot going on at just about any time if you know where to look. 

We've had no rain at all this year, so be careful of wildfire. Everything is so thirsty! Rangers have stopped warning people and started just passing out major fines for target shooting or charcoal fire violations. Keep your fingers crossed for rain. That would help your success rate immensely!


----------



## DubiaW (Apr 30, 2018)

I'll show you around my local areas but as Dovey said we haven't had any rain and our peak activity starts in July. I should be able to get you into some stuff anyway. Let me know.


----------

